# Hands down all time favorite plastic bait



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Would love to hear everyones favorite plastic baits & I'm sure you'll have a few so let's split it up - 

Just on sheer #'s & big Bass hands down for me would be a Zoom camo tube

& a Lil Hustler 1 1/2" Pearl tube for the slabs


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

10' red shad Powerworm with a 5/0 gamag*%[email protected]*^ EWG hook texas rigged.
That's obviously for big bass.
Sorry can't spell that gamaa^%#^ name. Don't speak Japanese.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I have three, in order:

1) 3 or 4" Mister Twister Curly Tail - anyone who fishes in OH knows how versatile this utility bait is. Have caught nearly every fish species in central OH on one.

2) 7" Gulp Turtle Back Worm - got bass to play on even the most unlikely days during the dog days of summer. Tequila sunrise on bright mornings works well for me on largemouth 2+ lbs.

3) YUM Crawbug - good spring lure for smallmouth. Great numbers, size varied. Blue fleck is a go to bait in the late evening for me.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd rather fish a 3" twister tail in the wrong color than a 2" or 4" in the correct color. Hope that helps


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For the following species:

For LM Bass: Creme black rubber worm rigged weedless and weightless

For SM Bass: 4" tube in green metal flake

For Saugeye: 3" Chartreusse Mister Twister

For Crappie: 1.5" tube in chartruesse/black

CG


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

LM: Renowsky used to make a softplastic frog with "bits of ground dried frog" embeddied in the plastic. There was a corkscrew that went thru the eye of the hook and screwed into the nose of the frog and the hook went between the legs and rested along the back of the frog. Was the best topwater bass bait I ever fished. Anyone know if they still make it?

Crappie: 1.5-2" pearl twister tail ....usually on a small black or blue/pink jighead. That pearl color is magic some days for crappie.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

4" or 5" senko/Yum Dinger in green pumpkin for largemouths...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with the 4 or 5 inch YumDinger but in black with blue fleck or watermelon seed.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

4" black sickle tail powerworm texas rigged.
pearl flukes
white twisters

those three combined have caught me thousands of fish. And always work no matter where I try them.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

So far from my four months of using plastics, the 3" chartruse twister tail has netted me several of my biggest fish ever. I'm looking forward to spring though. May have a few more favorites.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

By far, #1 is the ZOOM Super Fluke. (Arkansas Shiner)

#2 is the 7" ZOOM U-tail worm (Red Shad or Tequila Green)

#3 is the YUM 5" Yumdinger, black or watermelon seed


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well, it is obvious that my definition of plastic is different from all of yours, THAT IS OK!!!  I will learn from this thread!! Based on MY definition of PLASTIC, I will go with a black Arbogast Jitterbug! One of the real classics.
John


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah BD. Flukes are a unique lure in that they catch fish when the bite is tough and when its good. Clear and stained water. Cold or hot.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

My 1st bait would have to be Strike King Pro Tour 5" Finesse Worm.
My 2nd is the 4" Turbo Tube in Green Pumpkin.
My 3rd would have to be the 4" Yum Dinger rigged weightless.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

all time favorite three....i could also throw in power craw from powerbait but it came up just short

1. loco lizard (black/blue)

2. zoom brush hog (green pumpkin/ amber)

3. zoom trick worm (white, green pumpkin)

use the brush hog and trick worm/finesse worm for smallies
and the loco lizard and brush hog for largemouth
power craw is good for both


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

my all time favorite soft plastic has to be the strike king zero in watermelon with the red flake. i fish an old gin clear stone quarry and when carolina rigged day or night this lure has out fished any other worm ive tried. my second choice has to be a 3" twister tail grub in yellow white or chartruese these lil guys have saved many a smallmouth trips for me.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Zoom 7" U Tale - Junebug or Watermelonseed

Zoom 4" C Tail - Junebug or Watermelonseed


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> By far, #1 is the ZOOM Super Fluke. (Arkansas Shiner)


shhhhhhhhh Big Daddy.  
I agree. For numbers by far but I use pearl and rig upside down with a 2/0 or 3/0 round bend gamak$*$ hook. The round bend hook really reduces the number of missed strikes.
I also usually use a 1/32, 1/16 or 1/8 bullet weight and let it slide if I'm fishing heavier weeds


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The albino shad is a great color too...  But you didn't hear that from me! LOL!


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

all time favorite horny toads.tubes a close 2nd


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hands down...

1. Zoom 6in Watermelon/Chart. Lizard
2. Culprit 7.5in Blue Shad


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

Berkely power worm, red shad. BEST EVER


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twister tail


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

...7" Black Powerworm!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

brush hog for this guy.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

hands down it's either a blue or black and blue tube. i have caught more fish on one of those out of any soft plastic in my life. they are definitely a go to bait for me. i caught this on the 4th, on a blue tube...


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Berkley 4 purple finesse worm (cant find them anymore)


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Gary Yamamoto Skirted double tail grub. AKA spider grub.
Not many people I know use them but if I could only take one lure with me this would be it.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah those yamamoto grubs are really good too. i've heard them called hula grubs though. i haven't heard them called spider grubs.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

This might be slightly off topic, but for those who like to use tubes, what do fish think they are? I've never used them because, for the life of me, I can't imagine what movements I'm supposed to be making it imitate. I've read all of the suggestions on how to use and rig them, but they seem like such an oddity in the fishing world to me. Just picking one up leaves me uninspired and not wanting to toss one at a bass.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Chompers twin tail grub 
2. watermelon salted tube
3. Berkley power lizards


----------



## 3xHebb (Nov 10, 2007)

Strike King 3X 7 1/2" floating worm red shad


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the zoom lizards and last year I just started using flukes and love them. My fav. bait I used to use all the time a few years ago was a berkley powerbait worm 7" junebug, that was an awsome lure. I also when top water is on use berkley gulp floating worm orange/brown. I started throwing that last year and wow just dont make the mistake I did and forget to close the bag. They all dried up and there not cheap.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

4" Yum Dinger - Green Pumpkin/Purple Flake. When in doubt, I pull this out!

2nd is Berkley 4" powerbait finesse worm in pumpkinseed.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

4" motor oil Squirmin' Worm.


----------

